# New to MQB



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Just put a deposit down on a TTRS in VA, getting it tomorrow. Daytona Grey with Carbon Ceramics. Super stoked!


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

You may be new but you certainly did it right. Great color and great options! Enjoy!! 



Brd.Prey said:


> Just put a deposit down on a TTRS in VA, getting it tomorrow. Daytona Grey with Carbon Ceramics. Super stoked!


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

thanks, Drove the car home and it is Perfect!


----------

